# Konosuke HD2 240mm gyuto value?



## PhillipLe (Nov 17, 2016)

Just out of curiosity, what's the maximum amount of money would you pay for a Konosuke HD2 240mm gyuto?


----------



## Iggy (Nov 17, 2016)

About 300-350$ if it's new and has a ebony Wa-handle.
Because for more than that I could get a Suisin IH, which I prefer 

Anything more is just hype...


----------



## chinacats (Nov 17, 2016)

$2 + shipping but only if it's in top condition


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Nov 17, 2016)

PhillipLe said:


> Just out of curiosity, what's the maximum amount of money would you pay for a Konosuke HD2 240mm gyuto?



No more than 90% of the retail price of a new one, depending on condition.


----------



## tienowen (Nov 19, 2016)

How the HD2 compare to Gin 3 steel, there a store for sale Gin 3 240mm Kono under 300$.


----------



## supersayan3 (Nov 20, 2016)

chinacats said:


> $2 + shipping but only if it's in top condition



I don't own one, I don't feel like getting one as well, but..... respect [emoji120]

What a minimal comment, it said it all


----------



## supersayan3 (Nov 20, 2016)

tienowen said:


> How the HD2 compare to Gin 3 steel, there a store for sale Gin 3 240mm Kono under 300$.



I don't know about the HD2, semi stainless...?

Had I been you, I would had preferred carbon or stainless.
Semi stainless, I imagine, it lacks both characteristics of both carbon and stainless.
I imagine, that while it is supposed to have the best of both worlds,
It is the opposite, it has none.

But then again, that's how I imagine it.

G3 is a very fine stainless, but at 300$, you can find better deals concerning G3.

And just from the photos, Konosukes seem to have the tip, higher than other knives.
If this applies, is a feature I don't like a lot, but such things are personal


----------



## Badgertooth (Nov 20, 2016)

Do we have to beat down on the OPs choice? Perfectly good knife with many good characteristics. Aim for $240, any lower and he'll go get his asking price on the other forum.


----------



## supersayan3 (Nov 20, 2016)

Badgertooth said:


> Do we have to beat down on the OPs choice? Perfectly good knife with many good characteristics. Aim for $240, any lower and he'll go get his asking price on the other forum.



We don't have to.
But we have to share knowledge.
When I was new to Japanese knives and the HD was very cheap, i wanted one so much, out of the hype and what I was reading about it. 
Eventually I never got it, and right now, even if I could have find the 27 cm for 190$, brand new, I wouldn't had bought it.
Reason is, without having ever worked with it, no matter if it was the knife at the Chef movie, with the canteen, I tend to believe that it will not have the joys of a Carbon or of an SG2 that you can find at a lower price.
Or something else... I believe that for the price, you have better choices


----------



## J_Style (Nov 20, 2016)

They seem to sell out insanely fast still. I beat the hell out of mine for two years before starting to collect other knives. I just traded a Shig for a new 270 western HD and a new Marko. I'll keep my original HD forever, it has a nice patina, and a big thumb print patina from using it.


----------



## PhillipLe (Nov 20, 2016)

Badgertooth said:


> Do we have to beat down on the OPs choice? Perfectly good knife with many good characteristics. Aim for $240, any lower and he'll go get his asking price on the other forum.



Lmao, speak y'all mind. All opinion are welcome, I just wanna know y'all thoughts on the subject. :thumbsup:


----------



## milkbaby (Nov 20, 2016)

I wouldn't pay more than what they charge at the forbidden site. I've actually had a number of opportunities to buy it or the 270 version there but never did. I admit I'm intrigued by the reputation, but there's so many others I want to try too.


----------



## Ruso (Nov 20, 2016)

I like it. It is probably the gyuto I use the least together with a Shig, but it's a great piece. Not planning to sell it. 
HD2 is a great steel. F&F is superb. I got mine with simple Yew handle and it's a wonderful simple handle. Perhaps the knife is over-hyped, but it does not mean its deserved to be bashed.....

"Knifes on wheels" has a price I would agree with.


----------



## JaVa (Nov 20, 2016)

I can't share knowledge of the Konosuke HD. I've never used one, but I can share my thoughts on semi stainless steel in general since I have two knives with semi ss core. For me it truly is best of both worlds. My Itinomonn StainLess sharpens very much like a B2 carbon, holds it's edge very well and at work I don't have to stress using it in a mad busy kitchen. Works for me! :doublethumbsup:


----------



## NotThinEnough (Nov 20, 2016)

I would happily pay around $375 USD with saya and an ebony handle. great steel, very easy to sharpen, and superb grinding. Personally would pay around the same or slightly more for the original HD steel.


----------



## supersayan3 (Nov 21, 2016)

Can someone please describe how compares the HD 1 or 2 steel, with a white and gin3 or Sg2 ?
Cutting sharpness potential, sharpening retention, causing reactivity to foods.
Thank you [emoji4]

Also, from pictures, I get the impression that the tip must be a little higher that in other gyutos? Profile wise


----------



## tienowen (Nov 21, 2016)

supersayan3 said:


> I don't know about the HD2, semi stainless...?
> 
> Had I been you, I would had preferred carbon or stainless.
> Semi stainless, I imagine, it lacks both characteristics of both carbon and stainless.
> ...



I kind of late in the knife collection like most of ppl in forum. I had some inerest with Konosuke knife but for the price i can get some better brand line of knife like Sukenari, etc. I only had G3 steel but single bevel knife and very good knife i had. The gyuto i had right now Suisin Inox Hoyaki 270mm feel little big for my hand, i might get another 240mm to replace the Masahiro mv knife i had.


----------



## Ruso (Nov 21, 2016)

tienowen said:


> I kind of late in the knife collection like most of ppl in forum. I had some inerest with Konosuke knife but for the price i can get some better brand line of knife like Sukenari, etc. I only had G3 steel but single bevel knife and very good knife i had. The gyuto i had right now Suisin Inox Hoyaki 270mm feel little big for my hand, i might get another 240mm to replace the Masahiro mv knife i had.



If you have never tried Kono, why do make the comparison with other knives?


----------



## tienowen (Nov 22, 2016)

Ruso said:


> If you have never tried Kono, why do make the comparison with other knives?


Hello, i just want to see if this knife have good review to buy in future, if you have more information feel free to share that all.


----------



## LucasFur (Nov 22, 2016)

Its a fine steel, that takes a nice edge. I don't know what the issue is, at a really good value. Admittedly its not sexy like a honyaki but it doesn't have the price with it. 
My HD is the sabatier of the Japanese knife world. perfectly capable, well made, stainless, but hated on because its not a carbon god.


----------



## supersayan3 (Nov 22, 2016)

That's why we ask for those with experience, to compare it with some carbons and some stainless, so we can understand where it stands.
Without personal experience, at first thought I would had avoided a semi stainless, HD, A Type, the chrysanthemum brand(can't remember the name).
Now, I read good comments from users, and start to find it interesting.
The more info, the best for the curious knife lovers


----------



## chinacats (Nov 22, 2016)

Irrelevant to op topic but as to semi stainless I have only had one experience and it was with a Heiji. I believe it to be some of the most amazing core steel I've used but just hated the (imo) crappy stainless cladding...it sharpened very easily, held it's edge well and formed a very nice consistent (but tame) patina from the first use. I also believe it to have been at a pretty high hrc if I recall correctly.


----------



## cheflife15 (Nov 23, 2016)

Iggy said:


> About 300-350$ if it's new and has a ebony Wa-handle.
> Because for more than that I could get a Suisin IH, which I prefer
> 
> Anything more is just hype...



Why do you prefer this knife? I was thinking about purchasing that but couldn't find measurements .


----------



## niwaki-boy (Nov 23, 2016)

supersayan3 said:


> That's why we ask for those with experience, to compare it with some carbons and some stainless, so we can understand where it stands.
> Without personal experience, at first thought I would had avoided a semi stainless, HD, A Type, the chrysanthemum brand(can't remember the name).
> Now, I read good comments from users, and start to find it interesting.
> The more info, the best for the curious knife lovers



Chrysanthemum brand is kikuichi. I have a 270 kono hd funi.. I bought it a while ago and actually measures over advertised don't think too many konos do that. As to the steel... it sharpens like a easy going white, lower hrc and holds for a good while. Very low staining unless you want, I have a few tiny dots of lemon juice around for id 
Oh... and it's monosteel so nothin wrong with that :2thumbsup:
Maybe try to pick up one on the bst to see what fuss is.... but then I don't see too many wa ones up.... maybe for reason 
I was going to say there was a yo 210 up but that seems to have been retracted.. oh well
Good luck


----------



## chinacats (Nov 23, 2016)

niwaki-boy said:


> Maybe try to pick up one on the bst to see what fuss is.... but then I don't see too many wa ones up.... maybe for reason
> I was going to say there was a yo 210 up but that seems to have been retracted.. oh well
> Good luck



Maybe not so many available because most users here are more interested in other brands? Knives available often reflect the current purchasing trends to some extent...


----------



## niwaki-boy (Nov 23, 2016)

chinacats said:


> Maybe not so many available because most users here are more interested in other brands? Knives available often reflect the current purchasing trends to some extent...



Oh for certain china.. i love the damn thing but it's not like I'm a hd junkie... I like a mune or three and other stuff. I'm just just saying that for the amount of sales that line generated over its life I don't notice a lot up for sale on the bst's ... j2cts :dontknow:


----------

